# Who wears a neck knife?



## Mike9 (May 2, 2013)

I'm curious - I use an assisted opener for my EDC, but sometimes getting it off my belt is more time consuming than it should be. For lift and tall ladder work I wear a neck knife. I've acquired several with 5.11 boot purchases and the "boot knife" can be rigged for a "neck knife". If I'm rigging, or just cutting old rigging away and hanging on with one hand I like the idea of going for the chest as opposed to the belt.

Anyone else wear one for job specific or just a convenience or even a cool factor?

Believe me I'd like to get a fitted kydex sheath made for one of my Del parers - I think they'd make excellent neck knives.


----------



## don (May 2, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> Believe me I'd like to get a fitted kydex sheath made for one of my Del parers - I think they'd make excellent neck knives.



I'd be interested in the same.


----------



## Lefty (May 2, 2013)

DIY! They're simple if you can locate kydex. If not, I know a guy named Randy who......


----------



## Justin0505 (May 2, 2013)

I used a Carter necker as my EDC (at least until Mr. Rader sends me another package...) but I carry it in my pocket. This came from years of having issues with folders and the challenges they present when uses in precarious, 1-handed situations or when worn with dress pants in not particular knife-friendly settings. 
I hitch the lanyard to my belt and hang the sheath and knife down into my pocket. It pretty much solves the retention issue / having a clipping knife accidentally fall off your belt or out of your pocket and is very fast and easy to deploy. If you're in a spot where reaching into your pocket is awkward, or you're needing to access it frequently, you can just pull it out using the lanyard and let it hang at your side.


----------



## Justin0505 (May 2, 2013)

Easier to understand in video: 

[video=youtube_share;51YyC7MdnbE]http://youtu.be/51YyC7MdnbE[/video]

I bet one of HHH's new parring knives would work pretty well too.


----------



## xuz (May 2, 2013)

I have carter neck knife but rarely use it because it is uncomfortable to wear. In addition paracord is pertty dangerous around the neck. 
I just find that a good Sabenza or Paramilitary 2, deployable in 2 to 3 seconds, is much more viable for EDC.

But I think a kydex sheath in the style of HHH's falcon might actually be pretty handy.[video=youtube;SEWwZWaxb50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEWwZWaxb50[/video]
If only putting the blade back into the sheath was as fast and pulling it out.


----------



## Lefty (May 2, 2013)

Randy and I made a couple badass little neckers when I went to see him, and they're great little knives. But, after I nicked myself, pulling the knife out, or putting it back in, for the fifth time, it got relegated to mail duty. I still love that little knife, too, dammit.


----------



## Burl Source (May 2, 2013)

Everyone I know who had a kydex sheath (just 3 people) for their neck knife eventually replaced it with leather.
The kydex tends to scratch the blade. ...and it feels like plastic against your skin.
I know I am generalizing and inflicting my opinion on you.
A wet formed leather sheath holds the knife in place and looks better than riveted plastic in my opinion.

Here are my neckers


----------



## Justin0505 (May 2, 2013)

That "talon" design of randy's is really clever. He's an innovative dude. 
I don't really care about a few scratches on my EDC blade, because it's going to get plenty just from using it. Leather sure is pretty, but I really like that positive "click" of kydex or cf and the way I carry it, it never comes in contact with my skin. When it comes to edc stuff be it guns or knives I alway take function over looks. Not to say that leather isn't functional, I guess it's just not for me in that application.


----------



## GlassEye (May 3, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> I'm curious - I use an assisted opener for my EDC, but sometimes getting it off my belt is more time consuming than it should be. For lift and tall ladder work I wear a neck knife. I've acquired several with 5.11 boot purchases and the "boot knife" can be rigged for a "neck knife". If I'm rigging, or just cutting old rigging away and hanging on with one hand I like the idea of going for the chest as opposed to the belt.
> 
> Anyone else wear one for job specific or just a convenience or even a cool factor?
> 
> Believe me I'd like to get a fitted kydex sheath made for one of my Del parers - I think they'd make excellent neck knives.



I think we might be in the same line of work. 

I have really been looking for a neck knife lately. Who could make one for me or where should I look for something decent at a cost I won't feel bad about abusing?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 3, 2013)

Before I went to Carters site years ago, I never knew they existed or saw anyone using one. I'd like one, just can't seem to be able to justify the price for the use.


----------



## Lefty (May 3, 2013)

There's a pretty cool guy name Rick Lowe who makes them for a good price. Another very good company to look at for cheap ones is CRKT. Again, I have one of each in my drawer. 

I'm with Justin on the kydex click. It puts your mind at ease, which is a positive, for sure.

Wait, how did I not think of Butch??? His neckers are crazy!


----------



## Lucretia (May 3, 2013)

I find my Carter uncomfortable to wear and generally carry it in my purse. There's an option for you--a manbag.  Getting the knife in/out of the kydex is annoying. I think I would like leather better.

If you're interested in a Carter but don't like the price, keep an eye on his clearance section. Mine is a "second" and I can't find anything wrong with it. Combine the clearance price with a coupon from his "Sharpening Tips" newsletter and they start getting to be reasonable.


----------



## jgraeff (May 3, 2013)

I carry mine by mike Davis, not everyday but often. I need to slim down the sheath more and have it just cover the blade I think it'd be more enjoyable to wear. 

But I hate having my pockets full so I tend to carry that if i need a knife for anything


----------



## Justin0505 (May 3, 2013)

Yeah, The Carters were a lot more reasonable a few years ago and with one of his email promotional coupons that Lucretia mentioned, and she's right on about his "2nds"; functionally they're just as good as "1sts". I can never begrudge someone for taking advantage of supply and demand, but it's sad that they're priced out a range where they're likely to see much hard use now. Kinda like what happened to Hinderer. 

I think those falcon knives that Randy is making look really good and seem very reasonable at $130. http://www.hhhcustomknives.com/falcon-neck-knife-with-talon-carry-system/
Fowler also has a pretty affordable line; $100 more, but I think they're a big bigger / harder use: http://fowlerblades.com/brute-knives/
Rader was also involved in a mid-tech joint venture making some really cool neck and tactical edc type knives, but he recently sold his half to his partner in order to have less distraction from his custom work. I don't think that the site is live yet: http://www.raderblade.com/whats-new/2013/2/3/a-good-day-to-forge-some-knives.html


----------



## Kyle (May 3, 2013)

I have an ESEE Izula that I carry on occasion. I think neck knives are super cool but in practice I don't like a knife hanging around my kneck.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 3, 2013)

I bought one of Randy's and love the thing. I just have a problem wearing anything around my neck. I pretty much put it in my coat pocket. The "falcon claw" is really suitable for the pocket, or just taking the blade out without the use of the cord. (one handed)

Looking at the new release of what Carter has had coming out here recently I was thinking of getting one for my sis, she likes to ride Harley's, I can see her getting some use of having one.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 3, 2013)

I started with a Carter, then went to a Bark River, flirted with a Rick Lowe and then one by Randy, and currently wear a Tom Krein Dogfish in CPM154 manufactured by CRKT under license.


----------



## GlassEye (May 3, 2013)

That CRKT Dogfish has a nice blade shape, closest I have found to what I want. I see them at some places for about $15, may be ordering one. 
How do you like it, quality, sheath?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 3, 2013)

I'd love to borrow one of your Carter to familiarize myself with what a neck knife is - never held one in my hand. Like the idea of a fixed blade small knife, though would probably not wear it on my neck. 

M


----------



## xuz (May 4, 2013)

I was about to buy the dogfish, until I saw everyone complaining about the extremely loose sheath.
What's your opinion on that sheath Tiger?


----------



## Justin0505 (May 4, 2013)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> I'd love to borrow one of your Carter to familiarize myself with what a neck knife is - never held one in my hand. Like the idea of a fixed blade small knife, though would probably not wear it on my neck.
> 
> M



as soon as I get my new one, I'll send you 2


----------



## stereo.pete (May 4, 2013)

xuz said:


> I was about to buy the dogfish, until I saw everyone complaining about the extremely loose sheath.
> What's your opinion on that sheath Tiger?









Get the real deal, the fit and finish on a real Tom krein Dogfish is awesome and his Kydex sheath is perfect.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 4, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> Get the real deal, the fit and finish on a real Tom krein Dogfish is awesome and his Kydex sheath is perfect.



I see you've got a mid-tech, like I do. Mine's CPM154. Is yours?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 4, 2013)

xuz said:


> I was about to buy the dogfish, until I saw everyone complaining about the extremely loose sheath.
> What's your opinion on that sheath Tiger?



I've got a mid-tech, and the sheath is different. Mine's not loose at all.


----------



## xuz (May 4, 2013)

Thanks Tiger. I'll have to look into that.

Marko your PM inbox is full.
I'll ship it out on Monday.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 4, 2013)

@Pensacola, my Krein is also CPM154.


----------



## RobinW (May 4, 2013)

I got the CRKT version of the Dogfish (this is like 2 weeks ago) to see if i liked neckers.
The sheath is worthless. Unless pushing the knife really hard past what should have been the "click"-point it will not be even close to secure. This was obvious already from the first opening of the package. The knife remains unworn due to this. 

Wrote to the guys i got it from and CRKT and they are shipping out a new one after commenting that maybe it was too hard... Still waiting for it.
Also be aware that CRKT apparently has discontinued the knife and spare sheaths may be scarce going forward.

I originally wanted the "real" Krein mid-tech but could not find them available anywhere.

I also got a Boker Grasshopper (also a Krein design) for fun. That one has some of the problems that Lefty is writing about, if you use the thumb to push against the sheath when opening you end up VERY close to the edge when it releases. It has a nice click though.


----------



## GlassEye (May 4, 2013)

Robin, I would be interested to hear how the replacement sheath fits. I ordered one of these this morning, $15 through Amazon, hoping I can just fix the sheath with a heat gun if necessary. If I like the neck knife I will need to have one of the forum guys make something for me.


----------



## RobinW (May 4, 2013)

It will be a while (it will be shipped to the US and then on to Sweden), but i'll update the thread when it gets here.
Bought mine at Amazon as well.

I might attempt to fix it with a heat gun or just chuck it in the oven....


----------



## Lefty (May 4, 2013)

With the kydex, warm it up in your oven at about 200F, watch to see when it gets malleable, pull it out, insert your knife and squish the crap out of it with hard foam, or tea towel (pressing all over). This will tighten it up and make worthless useful.


----------



## xuz (May 4, 2013)

Well I got in on the fake dogfish bandwagon too!
Never worked with kydex so I'm glad to know that kydex can be reformed using heat!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 4, 2013)

xuz said:


> Well I got in on the fake dogfish bandwagon too!
> Never worked with kydex so I'm glad to know that kydex can be reformed using heat!



Heat and a foam press.


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 7, 2013)

Don't really where it as a necker anymore, but did at one time. Now it's normally in my pocket. 

CRKT F4-02 Carson Design. Little guy, 2.5" blade, 5.5" total. AUS-6M stainless. Takes a screaming edge, and holds it nicely.  Nice plastic sheath, still hold good after years of service, but did break the belt clip. She's been through a lot, and still always comes out strong. 

Was litterly an impulse buy at an outfitter store just off the AT in upstate NY after a week hike in 2002, and lost my other. Cant remember the price, but was well worth it. Is now discontinued I think.


----------



## Lefty (May 7, 2013)

I don't know why I keep weighing in, but the Carson CRKT reminded me that the best necker I've used is the Minimalist. Tiny, light, strong and a fantastic sheath. It clips in tight, comes out with a push of the thumb, takes up little roo in the pocket and is a tough little bugger. However, it still lost out to a Spyderco folder.


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 7, 2013)

I have a Minamilist too, but lost the sheath somehow. I keep saying I'm going to make a new one, by I never do. It is a great little knife


----------



## Kyle (May 7, 2013)

Kyle said:


> I have an ESEE Izula that I carry on occasion. I think neck knives are super cool but in practice I don't like a knife hanging around my kneck.



So this weekend I finally got around to wrapping the Izula handle with paracord which helps the grip of tremendously. I also ditched the paracord I was using to keep it around my knock and got a dog tag style chain. Both of these little improvements make the knife much nicer to carry around my neck.


----------



## Mike Davis (May 7, 2013)

My EDC/necker rotation. Neckers: Del, Randy and Ryan Weeks. Pocket knives: Ryan Weeks, CRKT Sampa and a ZT 0350.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 7, 2013)

I love the pocket watch Mike.


----------



## Kyle (May 8, 2013)

Here's a pic of my ESEE Izula with new paracord wrap. It's a cool little knife, but I'd like to get a kydex sheath for my Benchmade Snody 210 and carry that instead.


----------



## GlassEye (May 13, 2013)

I got my CRKT Dogfish today, took longer for Best Service Store (through Amazon) to ship it from Kansas City, MO to me than it did for Koki to ship my Hiro AS from Seki to my house during the same time. 

The sheath was not loose as many seemed to have issues with, it was too tight for the first draw from sheath, actually. Seems just right after removing the knife a few times. It came with a kydex belt clip that is a bit small for my thick or wide belts, can be mounted to the sheath in a few positions.

The blade is a bit smaller than I expected, but a nice size for neck carry. There is a slight recurve near the heel, which I don't like, factory bevel was a bit uneven and not sharp (but that is expected). The tip came slightly blunted. I gave it a quick touch up on Chosera 1k, sharpened easily enough but I need to do some more work to get the edge acceptable to me.

I am satisfied, so far, for $15 and it opens bottles!


----------



## xuz (May 14, 2013)

GlassEye said:


> I got my CRKT Dogfish today ... for $15 and it opens bottles!



I just got mine as well.





If they'd made it 1/2 inch longer on the blade and 1/2 inch longer at the handle,
would have been much better.

It's a really soft steel. Something like AUS or 8cr13mov?
To be honest, I found the soft steel to be a bit of downer.
For me, I definitely prefer a necker with hard steel (60+ rockwell).

But of course, the bottle opener is really kind of nice.


EDIT:
So I just looked it up.
The CRKT version:

STEEL:.......... 3CR13
Blade-HRC:...... *51-53*

Good lord! :eek2:


----------



## RobinW (May 14, 2013)

How is your sheath?
Maybe i just got a lemon (even though there are plenty of stories of loose sheaths to go around)


----------



## xuz (May 14, 2013)

Pretty loose, and rattles like a diamondback.
I'm not even sure if this is a kydex or just some cheap molded plastic.
But at this point, I don't think it's gonna fall out while I'm jogging or anything.
I'm not going to mess with it until the detent gives out.


----------



## GlassEye (May 14, 2013)

RobinW said:


> How is your sheath?
> Maybe i just got a lemon (even though there are plenty of stories of loose sheaths to go around)



Mine is just right, guess I got lucky.


----------

